
Safety Check turned on after Lahore explosion, for many people far from Pakistan - ncw96
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-safety-check-turned-on-after-lahore-explosion-sending-notifications-to-many-people-far-from-a6955476.html
======
jlg23
This is kind of funny - I'd bet the majority of the people who received the
safety check were using one of the commercials VPNs that provide endpoints in
Pakistan - very much liked by people who pirate movies or music.

~~~
jffry
I got the Safety Check and I most definitely wasn't using a VPN, nor was I in
the same hemisphere.

From an admittedly-unscientific sampling of my friends who also got the Safety
Check alert, it seems like the geofence or query that led to alerts being
pushed was misconfigured.

